# Longest wearing duty boot??



## Robocop (Oct 31, 2009)

I have worn Bates duty boots for years simply as I can buy them locally for under 70 dollars. The problem is that the soles wear out within 5 months and I have to throw them out when the boot itself is still in decent shape.

I really like the comfort of the boot however I am now thinking of experimenting a little with other brands....even if I have to buy online.

The only local Police Shop has horrible prices on footwear so I will most likely have to buy online. My co-workers have all kinds of suggestions however many are a little biased with "their" favorite brand.

Thus far most seem to suggest Danners if I want a truly long lasting sole however Danners can go up to 250 dollars. I have one co-worker who swears he has had his Danners for 3 years and I find that hard to believe for a duty use boot. If so I will pay the cost however before doing so am looking for suggestions on anything else out there.

Basically I need an 8 inch boot in black that can be shined to a decent polish. Side zipper is great but not really that important and the lighter the boot the better it is for patrol duty. The biggest requirement for me is a super tough outer sole that will wear good. I work in a huge city with many hours spent walking, chasing, and whatever else you can think of on city streets.

I once tried to go outside of my normal Brand and bought a pair of Converse duty boots. They were highly recommended by many others and were said to be the newest technology out there. Well they honestly were very comfortable and very, very light however the soles wore out within 4 months....and they cost twice as much as I normally paid.

A search online showed hundreds of choices and you would think after 13 years in police work I would know more about boots however sadly I am lost. So any other Police, hunters, farmers, or just hard workers out there who can show me a boot that will actually last for a while? Many have said Danners are really that good however personally they are really a plain jane ugly boot in my opinion. Many also say the Rocky Paratrooper is a good choice however I can not find any reviews online of that style.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 31, 2009)

I've worn many different boots over the years, in the Army and my current job. Rockys have something wrong with the outsole compound. They seem to dissolve. Other coworkers noticed the same thing with theirs. Bates were not bad and I wore them for a few years. Very durable

My current favorites are Danner Acadias. Sorry, but I now understand why almost all my coworkers wear these and practically every cop online forum recommends these boots. They are more comfortable than any other boot I've worn, warm, but not hot, waterproof and rugged. Some of the stitching on the leather heel is starting to unravel after a year, but it hasn't been a problem, yet. 

They are heavy--two pounds each. But, I've chased lots of people and it helps that I'm in good shape. There's so much weight I have to carry anyway, that if I can't catch someone, then it wasn't meant to be.

I also have other Danner models, but they are lousy. The Acadia is the good one. You can buy Danner zippers to lace into the front, if you need that.


----------



## bagman (Oct 31, 2009)

I dont know how easy they are to get over in the USA but I've worn Altberg duty boots for over 5 years now. They are excellent boots with either Skywalk or Vibram soles which can be replaced at the factory (could be very expensive shipping back and forth to the US though)

I am part of a city centre policing unit and so have spent most of my patrol time walking for the last 2 years, I have 2 pairs of their Peacekeeper P1's that I alternate and these were bought in 2004!!!! and still going strong.


----------



## Robocop (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually did consider simply replacing the soles and checked a few shoe repiar shops for prices. They all said they could do the work however it cost almost as much for the soles as it did to buy a new pair of boots.

Heat and cold have never really been an issue however if I had to place a must have on my next choice it would be light weight and durable soles. I am going to try and find some Danners locally just to try them on and see for myself why so many choose this brand.

I did see the Altberg warrior boot when I was searching online however did not pay much attention to them as shipping was very high to my area. I am actually looking around online now and am trying to find anything with the largest soles possible. Not because I want to be taller (grin) but because it would be more material to actually wear down. I have found some with big beefy soles made by Belleville however have never seen anyone wear these.

http://www.copshoes.com/c-belleville-view-all-p-BELTR901ZCT.html

http://www.copshoes.com/c-belleville-view-all-p-BEL700.html

The rocky boots have big soles also however I have never known about the problem with the soles dissolving like you spoke of. If this is an issue then Rocky is out of the running for me. I had almost actually ordered a pair of the 10 inch para boots and am now having second thoughts. I like the ones in the links below yet again can not find many reviews at all on this style.

http://www.chiefsupply.com/Footwear/Duty_Boots/Waterproof_Boots/2081

http://www.chiefsupply.com/Footwear/Duty_Boots/Other/2090

I am now thinking of these Thorogood boots as they look pretty nice however again they are not very common around here. The only Thorogood boots I have seen co-workers wear is the dress type with the glossy type leather.

http://www.chiefsupply.com/Footwear/Duty_Boots/Safety_Toe/8046191


----------



## Sigman (Oct 31, 2009)

While on active duty (AF) and then working for the AK Railroad for 10 years after the military...my Danner Ft.Lewis boots held up very well. I was allowed a pair a year, but didn't replace them that often and we were on our feet ALL the time.

Same with the railroad...out on our feet all the time. I did eventually switch to Red Wing Irish Setters for summer work and used the Danners for winter.

After miltary retirement, I did get the soles replaced on a couple pair of Danners to use at the railroad. The shop I used charged about $75 for each pair. Certainly a lot cheaper than a new pair of boots (the leather was in GREAT shape).

That's all I can add, just another opinion...


----------



## Robocop (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I may have found my next pair of boots.....Danner has just released a few newer models that are a lightweight alternative to their normal versions. I just found these on a search and they look pretty rugged. I am not sure if the soles are made of the same material as the Acadias however from looking at the pics it does not seem to be the same hard material.

I have read that the lighter the boot is the less time they will last so maybe I will have to give up my lightweight needs in order to get a long lasting sole. If these do not wear well I will just bite the bullet and go with the Acadia versions. Thanks for the input and I will let you know how they work out. Has anyone reading ever tried these new versions of the Danners?

http://www.officerstore.com/store/p...r_pursuit_gtx_8_waterproof_warm_weather_boot/

http://www.shipmyboots.com/product-...iker_II_GTX_Waterproof_Insulated_Uniform_Boot


----------



## Robocop (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not know you were a railroad man and I have several friends that have worked for Norfolk Southern. Holy smoke that is a harsh environment and if your boots lasted that long doing that work then surely Danner is doing something right.

The Bates I have been wearing cost 69 dollars and have been that price for years. When I asked about replacing the soles the cost ranged between 50 and 70 dollars so I simply kept buying new boots. Just tonight I noticed I have maybe 5 pairs in closets that all have the soles blown out.

Are the Danner Acadias slippery on pavement? Seems to me that if the soles were made tough enough to last then they would be so hard they would not grip well. I never really thought about that and remember the Converse boots I bought lasted the shortest time.....but man were they light and very grippy when running.


----------



## USACelt (Oct 31, 2009)

I loved my Rockies. I wore the same pair for better part of 5 years. I wore the soles into the uppers like an idiot and ruined them. Never had a problem with soles melting and they were exposed to oil and transmission fluid daily at work. Thats why I bought them was for traction in chemicals spilled on the floor. Maybe they changed something in the sole compound, mine were the 911 series.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 31, 2009)

I first heard of Danner years back in an article. It was about work boots. They came up with all kinds of crazy stuff, including setting off explosives and angry dogs. Test after test, the Danners beat out the other stuff. 

I was still quite young young at the time and didn't need them for work, so I saved up for over a year to get them. Some years after that they still looked so good, I got married in them (forest setting).

Think of them like surefire. Seriosly overbuilt, in the USA. So you're paying for quality and labor. And make sure when the time comes, you send them back to the factory for service.


----------



## Stage Tech (Oct 31, 2009)

My Bates does not wear out that fast.
I have 02 M-9 Gore Tex , and one is with me since 2006 , and still has soles...and it was worn every single day for 3 years.
Vibram Soles on Bates are everlasting , as I can see in my boots.
I'm a big guy and my work day is from 8 am to 4 am , almost everyday , and standing up. They did not wear out !!
Are Your Bates Vibram Soles ?

I Just Got the new Bates Delta 8 Confort thing...amazing , so light and confy , veri nice looking , and it's my first Bates without Vibram Soles , let's see how they wear.

I just got a brochure for Oakley's new Elite S.I. Boot , U$ 500 , it has puncture resistant insole...fire retardant construction and a special composite rubber sole , as they say , not avaiable to civilians until now.
It's a nice looking boot , it should be considered a look.

Regards
Julian


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 31, 2009)

A lot of my boots have Vibram outsoles--the Bates Durashocks, Fort Lewis, Matterhorns and Danner Acadias. Vibram is a company started by Vitello Bramolli, an Italian mountaineer who had a friend killed when he slipped off a mountain. I guess Vitello takes traction very seriously. Vibram seems as good as anything. It's a selling point, like Gore Tex.

Most Rockys and Danner Striker II 45's do not have Vibram. That's not necessarily a big deal, but my Rocky Superstalkers (goofy name, but popular with my coworkers years ago) have outsoles that are literally crumbling, not wearing away. The lugs have peeled off and created some holes deeper than the smooth part of the sole. Another coworker had his new Eliminators do that. However, my Eliminators (2 pairs) and 911's are fine.

I have two pairs of Danner Striker II's and they are extremely uncomfortable. My supervisor hates them too. They are made in China, unlike Acadias, and are much cheaper. My Fort Lewis were pretty good when I was at Fort Knox (I wore jungle boots at Fort Lewis!) but too big (10 inches) and insulated for my purposes. My other Danners (Marine Recons?) are excruciating, with the tongue seam that cuts into the top of my foot. I cut the stitching on it, and they are a little better. 

I wore Bates Durashocks and they were perfectly adequate, no special linings, just leather and Vibram. They just weren't quite as cushy as the Acadias. Basically, it took me years put on my Acadias sitting in the closet because my other Danners were so uncomfortable.


----------



## sadtimes (Oct 31, 2009)

I personally reccomend the Danner Strikers. They make several different configurations, such as side zipper, non-metalic metal toe, and gortex. Personally I have the the Strikers that have all of the above combinations and I must say they are by far the best boot that I have ever had.

They are not the lightest boot that I have worn and most of my work is done in rural areas. I do alot of riding in the car and I would venture to say that at least half of my on foot walking is done in grass, dirt, etc and the other half is done on pavement or some similar hard surface.

The reason I chose the Striker over the Acadia was the side zipper and the gortex shell that comes up to the top of the boot. It was the only side zip boot that I could find that was waterproof above the zipper. There is nothing more depressing than having wet feet at the begining of a 12 hour shift.

I have had my Danner Strikers for over 2 years, they are the most comfortable and longest lasting pair I have had. When the time comes for another pair I will purchase the sames ones despite the high price tag.

But do let us know what you decided.


----------



## NotRegulated (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used Bates Enforcer, Thorogood Commander, Original SWAT Classic, Rocky’s Basic Boot , Danner Acadia, Olympic (uninsulated and 200gm insulated), Patrol (6”) , and Blackhawk (6”). I also tried a pair of Matterhorn Field boots prior to the Danners that squeaked so bad with each step that I sent them back for a refund after 6 months!


All the lightweight boots broke down in less than a year. I had a boot rep once tell me that the manufacturers move to inexpensive lightweight boots were to capture the sale of first responders that get a uniform allowance every year and that the boots are really not designed to last any more than 9 months to one year. 

The stitchdown model Danners I have had for numerous years. A vibram sole replacement is around $75 to $100. The best deal is to send them back to Danner for reconditioning. Replacement sole packages start at $90. 

That being said I love my Danners, especially in inclement weather. They are all the stitchdown models. I do not have any of the new lightweight molded sole Danners. I do however, appreciate the lightweight boots. I think the key to extending their life is to rotate your footwear daily. Over a period of time I started making it a habit to have three or four pair of boots and never wear them day after day. If you find a certain boot that you really like get two or three pair and rotate them. When one pair gets beat up use it for nasty weather, dirty jobs or as a backup boot in your go bag or locker. If they are stitchdown Danners send them off to be reconditioned.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 31, 2009)

Robo, basically any Danner with uniform qualifications and a stitched on Vibram style sole. 

I've owned a desert hiking version of what's essentially the Workman GTX 6" for about 10 years now. I've had the sole replaced one time, which any shoe maker/repair guy will do for about $40 bucks. I also own the Talus GTX style, which used to be called something else, with non-replaceable sole and I've owned those for about 5 years and they're finally getting thin after wearing them every winter.

I think it's difficult to match the great combination of features of the Danner's even though they're pricey.

http://www.danner.com/category/boots.do


----------



## bagman (Nov 1, 2009)

The Danner boots with traditional sewn on soles are very high quality but I would be a bit wary of their new cheaper models. I fellow LEO over her bought a pair (not sure which model, sorry) and was very disappointed in them, only lasted a few months IIRC.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you very much for the replies and the link to Danners own site was a big help...thanks Patriot as I never thought to check there assuming I would have to go through a dealer.

I was shocked to find Danners own site showing several negative reviews on their new versions of their GTX and Striker series. I really liked that look and also liked the lightweight version of their new products. It seems as if almost every customer had problems with the eyelets falling apart and also had severe problems with the side zippers. It seems as if my excitement was for nothing and with so many negative comments on their own site I am passing on the boots I was going to purchase.

Now what it does look like is that Danner became famous on their Acadia as every single review on their site was great for this boot. There are no bad reviews at all and many claim to wear the boots for several years. It looks as if Danner may have tried to jump into the lightweight market and could not keep the same level of durability as in the Acadia....it is a hard act to follow.

I believe I am going to go with the Acadia however most every other review said their fit was tricky. Many said it is best to actually try a pair on before buying rather than ordering blindly online. My only local shop catering to police does not have Danners and I am not sure if I can find any to try on at all. Maybe I could take my best guess and if the fit is off then just exchange.....this just takes forever and is a waste of everyones shipping.

I am looking for other dealers close by for now so wish me luck....thanks again for all the input.


----------



## NotRegulated (Nov 1, 2009)

From the Danner website:
http://www.danner.com/storelocator.do


Results.
*1.39 miles* *MAC UNIFORMS & EQUIPMENT*
2208 3RD AVE
BIRMINGHAM, AL 35203
US












*10.63 miles* *SIMMONS SPORTING GOODS *
2001 2ND AVENUE NORTH
BESSEMER, AL 35020
US
205-425-4720 










*12.67 miles* *NICHOLS CONCRETE EQUIPMENT CO.*
1380 MC CAIN PKWY.
PELHAM, AL 35124
US
205-216-0220 










*14.18 miles* *BLUE LINE ENTERPRISES INC*
2430 MORGAN ROAD
BESSEMER, AL 35022
US
205-425-9255 










*15.15 miles* *S & R OUTDOORS*
161 RIVER BIRCH RD
CHELSEA, AL 35043
US











*46.99 miles* *WERNER SHOES *
317 2ND AVE S.W.
CULLMAN, AL 35055
US











*47.48 miles* *WOODS & WATER INC*
5101 SUMMIT RIDGE
TUSCALOOSA, AL 35405
US


----------



## gorn (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a pair of Bates floataway jump boots that I wore on duty for 20 years. They are still in good shape. But, I picked up a newer set of them about 10 years ago and found that they changed the sole to a different kind of material. The new ones were real soft soled and showed significant wearing fairly fast. I have no idea what would make them screw up a good thing like that.


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 1, 2009)

my work requires me to wear steel toe boots, i usually spend 50-70 on a pair, it lasts about a year, 
about 5-6 mouth ago i bought smith's shoes, wore them for 3-4 month, than left them in the closet, few weeks ago i decided to wear them again, in about 20 min of wearing them i felt like i kicked a steel plate every time i made a step, at the end of the day, my big toes on each foot hurt like someone took a hammer to them, in a few days my toenails started turning blue, now they are blue, as they grow, i see normal nail color.
i still can't figure why that happen, they were fine first 3-4 month, than after some rest this happened, never had that before, never bought smith's brand shoes before either, and looks like wont ever again, before i used to buy Stanley shoes only, but lately they replaced real leather for some kind of man made material, so i stopped buying them. few weeks ago i bought some no name steel toes from walmart, and they are unexpectedly comfortable, and made of real leather. not bad for $30.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome Robo,


I've owned my Danner Vortex's for so long I forgot their name. These have a glued on Vibram sole and it has provided outstanding wear. After 8-9 years of winter use and about 25 hunting and camping trips I've still got 3/16+ of tread left. Not uniformable obviously, but the Vibrams have been great.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2009)

> *Robo
> *Now what it does look like is that Danner became famous on their Acadia as every single review on their site was great for this boot. There are no bad reviews at all and many claim to wear the boots for several years. It looks as if Danner may have tried to jump into the lightweight market and could not keep the same level of durability as in the Acadia....it is a hard act to follow.



The boot that gained Danner a lot of popularity in the 80's was one built almost identically to the Danner Lite II. I believe the original was called the Lite Hiker or possibly just Hiker. But as you point out this design is close to the Acadia and built for serious use. Mine are buried away in my hunting tupperware otherwise I'd share of pic of them.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 1, 2009)

I tried the store locator and have visited the 2 closest places while on duty. Both said they have very limited stock and usually order the boots for the customer. I was unable to find any that I could actually try on. I phoned a few other places and got the same result with the dealers advising the boots were expensive and they did not carry much stock.

I believe I am going to simply measure my size and try my luck with online ordering myself. The dealers I spoke with did say that Danners were tricky to fit and that some love them while others find them heavy and hard to wear.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 1, 2009)

Make sure you get dog proof ones.  

How are the little babies doing?


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 1, 2009)

Most lightweight boots are not really re-soleable. Anyway, boot sith stick on soles have a hugh advantage - eay to get resoled, AND, if you do some reserach on Vibram Soles, you'll find they make something on the order of 20 different soles - different patterns, different materials and the like.

You want a rough wearing sole (I'm a BIG guy, and need them), I love the Montangna (sp?) sole, which is basically the original black rubber DEEP lug (like 1/2") soles meant for serious hiking/climbing.

They scuff sloors (leave black marks), they can be slippery on oil (a bit), they are heavy, but they last and last

Not patrol boots (I've tried a few brands, none I love), but Russell Moccasin makes wonderful boots, BUT
1)They are expensive
2)If you get custom fit, you are going to wait for them

But you can also order them as a "I want X model, but in Y color, with Z soles, but 1/2 shorter/taller, with studs instead of eyelets etc)

I've had a pair for a bunch of years now - leather still going strong - How long have I had them? 5 sets of soles and counting....


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't wear much for laced boots, but I have had great luck with the Vibram soles on my Tony Lama boots. They last me about 2-3 years on grit-coated concrete. (which amounts to walking on coarse sandpaper). They last about 5-6 years on dirt and such.

For about $50-70 for resoleing, it's really the way to go if you want boots that will last a long time. I also highly recommend a leather insole. It just can't be beat for all-day comfort, especially in a hot environment. :thumbsup:


----------



## sadtimes (Nov 2, 2009)

> I was shocked to find Danners own site showing several negative reviews on their new versions of their GTX and Striker series. I really liked that look and also liked the lightweight version of their new products. It seems as if almost every customer had problems with the eyelets falling apart and also had severe problems with the side zippers. It seems as if my excitement was for nothing and with so many negative comments on their own site I am passing on the boots I was going to purchase


 
Dont let the 4 reviews keep you away from possibly the best Danner Boot that is made, IMPO....

After 2 years of having these, and not treating them nice, my zippers work the same as they did the day I bought them. I work in a very very relaxed enviroment, when I leave my house I do not zip up my boots, I wear them unzipped until I have to get out of my car, which is awesome as I can just reach down and zip them up while Im driving down the road. Then around midnight or so when its time to watch TV and have breakfast, I unzip them and leave them that way until its time to go back to work. My point is the zippers on my boots see alot of action in terms of being used, with no trouble whatsoever.

And of course with that being said I have several pair of cheap zip up boots that the zippers are broken on....

YMMV

And just for giggles, this is the pair that I own and have worn everyday for the last 2 years,
http://www.danner.com/product/boots/striker+ii+gtx+side+zip+uniform+boots.do#product-tab_3


----------



## jugg2 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have had a pair of these Danner boots for probably a year now and they are hands down the best I have ever owned.

I used to be a Wolverine boot guy, but after I got these babies I'll never go back. In fact I'm planning on picking up another pair or two just as nackups for whenever i wear this pair out. 

I imagine it will be quite a while before i wear them out though based on the way they are wearing in...


----------



## saabgoblin (Nov 4, 2009)

Danner's are pretty rock solid, I have a pair of Mountain Lights, similar to the Patrol and the Blackhawk models, with the Vibram Kletterfelt outsoles and they lasted for over 5+ years conservatively and I just had them recrafted and they are as good as new. Personally, I prefer the resoleable choices for durability but then again there are multiple densities of Vibram. I had read one review that the wearer thought that the Patrol models have a softer Vibram outsole and while this may wear faster, I believe that it would be beneficial while on the "beat" for city walking on concrete surfaces. 

While I like Danner boots, their insoles leave a lot to be desired IMHO but then again, so do many boots and shoes so I would size accordingly to allow for quality insoles but then again, I personally prefer agressive arch support so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Dawg (Nov 4, 2009)

Lightraven said:


> Most Rockys and Danner Striker II 45's do not have Vibram. That's not necessarily a big deal, but my Rocky Superstalkers (goofy name, but popular with my coworkers years ago) have outsoles that are literally crumbling, not wearing away. The lugs have peeled off and created some holes deeper than the smooth part of the sole. Another coworker had his new Eliminators do that. However, my Eliminators (2 pairs) and 911's are fine.



I wont give Rocky the time of day anymore. Back in the day, when they were made in USA, they were great. Now..... I had a pair of Rocky's that were new, but sat on my closet shelf for 5 years. I took them down to wear to a car show last fall, and the soles just started crumbling. I had to leave after 15 minutes to go home and change shoes. They used to make some great walking shoes as well, but they are all made elsewhere now and are junk.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 4, 2009)

Dawg said:


> I wont give Rocky the time of day anymore. Back in the day, when they were made in USA, they were great. Now..... I had a pair of Rocky's that were new, but sat on my closet shelf for 5 years. I took them down to wear to a car show last fall, and the soles just started crumbling. I had to leave after 15 minutes to go home and change shoes. They used to make some great walking shoes as well, but they are all made elsewhere now and are junk.








I'm very anti Rocky myself. I had one pair and made the decision I'd never buy another. My friend purchased a pair of them on super blowout sale after I had recommend Danner or Vasque and they chewed his feet up then the sole started flopping around at the front until they were no longer usable. About 10 years ago Rick Schroder, the actor dude, had a literal survival situation develop due to his Rocky boots at the time. Long story, but they blistered his feet so badly that he became practically immobile in the deep back country of CO Rockies during a mule deer hunt...I believe it was. After that situation he was looking for a new boot advice so my friend and I put him onto the Danner. After a couple of hunts he proclaimed that they were the best boots he had ever had on his feet. Rick is an accomplished hunter and a great guy to paintball with as well. One of the Hollywood "good guys" imo.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a friend on the force who said he was suprised I have been an officer for so long and have not had at least one pair of Danners. He has a pair that he has worn only a few times and offered to let me try them on later this week so maybe I can get an idea of how well they feel.

I have read much online at a few police related forums and the general belief is that the lighter and more comfortable a duty boot is the less wear you will get out of it. This seems to hold true at least in my personal experience with the few brands I have worn.

13 years ago when I first started Magnum Hi-Tecs were popular and for the first 2 years I really did not look at anything else. I averaged about 5 months per pair and thought that was good. When I switched to Bates I kept that average and again just assumed this was what others were getting out of their boots. I was really shocked to read lately that many get years of use from other brands and if so then even paying 250 dollars would save me money over the long term.

I also foolishly thought that a few extra pounds of weight was not a big deal. It was not until I began wearing boots for 10 hour nights that I really learned how much better a lighter boot can be. I have worked plain clothes details a few times and wearing normal sneakers really made a difference in the fatigue factor. When I returned to uniformed patrol those boots (even the lighter Bates) were like bricks on my feet.


----------



## saabgoblin (Nov 5, 2009)

For what it's worth, all of the stitch down soled boots are manufactured in America so I am assuming that their quality control may be scrutinized a little better. I have had a pair of Agitator 45's, similar to a uniform duty boot called the striker? and the soles wore out relatively quickly, not re-sole-able, and they cost about as much as my re-crafted Mountain Lights. Sadly for me, my feet had grown just enough for them to be not as comfortable especially with thicker insoles but the boot is breaking in nicely but considering that I bought them in 95 or 96, I guess that you could say that I've gotten more than my moneys worth out of them. Foot wear selection can be a dicey and expensive matter, best of luck.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 10, 2009)

I have driven to every dealer within a 50 mile radius and none actually carry the boots in stock. They all offer to order the boots and say that it takes about 3-5 weeks???

I have measured my foot and used a chart to get the actual true sizing and believe I am comfortable ordering online. It looks as if I will have to have no other choice unless I go with the brand I have used last that can be bought locally for under 70 dollars or close to it.

In the meantime I never thought to ask my firemen friends or medics and when I did most of them mentioned a company called HAIX. I must say the boots I saw in person looked very well done and the unique lacing system is a plus. I am now really liking the look of the X1 by HAIX however again this would be an online purchase....I really wanted to avoid purchasing online or even ordering at a dealer until I could try something on.

Anyway here is a link with my new choice and I really like the technology and look of the HAIX. I am not sure the boot can be polished as I really can not find out much about the toe cap material. In the pics it looks like it can not be and if so then this is a deal breaker for my use as my employer requires polished boots daily.

http://www.haix.com/usa/rescue_produktdetail_us.php?artikel=605106


----------



## Owen (Nov 10, 2009)

I googled that TPU material, since it didn't sound familiar. Thermoplastic polyurethane.
After downloading the information page, and blowing up the pic, I think the toe is leather, and the TPU part is the insert, like in a steel toe boot. 

I don't know if Wolverine makes a suitable boot, or if it would wear as well as their work boots.
Danner is one of the few names I've consistently heard good stuff about starting with when I was first at Ft. Bragg, and ever since. A lot of the other brands have gone so far downhill. Those awesome Herman Survivors...now a Wal-Mart label


----------



## guardpost3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ill add another vote for HAIX, and yea, im a firefighter. I have used HIAX fire boots and they were great. (currently using different brand but only cuz i got a really good deal) The duty boots they make are awesome, they are one of the lightest duty boots ive ever worn and that makes a big difference when i have to walk about 5 miles a shift. I think you would be wise to consider them.


----------



## Robocop (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Owen as I had no idea what TPU was and it appears you may be correct as it looks to be an insert.

I am learning much reading online and never paid attention to things like stitching or glue on vs stitched on soles or even the material in a boot. It looks like all the better brands use better leather and always have 3 rows of stitching on all the seams. It also looks like there are no glue on type soles that will come close to the durability of a stitched on sole boot.

Even with the features of the HAIX it looks like the soles are not stitched nor does it have the ability to have the soles replaced. I am leaning towards the Rocky Paraboot or the Danner Acadia. Both have similiar features with stitched soles however the Danner is about 100 more dollars and a little more heavy.

I measured my feet at just over 10 inches and used a scale I found on a website to get my true size. I am going to risk ordering online and hope for the best.


----------



## dcycleman (Nov 11, 2009)

I was thinking of trying out the danner super rainforest boots. they look sweet. Any body else try em? I wear chippewas currently but the danners look better and chippewa has been outsourcing more and more which sucks. I gotta admit though its tough spending over 200 on a pair of boots when I know I'll rip through the toes in a year. I'm a carpenter, the soles are the last part to wear out for me.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 11, 2009)

dcycleman said:


> I was thinking of trying out the danner super rainforest boots. they look sweet.



I don't go anywhere in ice/snow conditions without mine. I don't wear them for work, so after 10+ years, they still look pretty good. 







Everything's fully sealed up to about 2 inches from the top, so when they get dirty/dusty/muddy, just hose them off!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 11, 2009)

In honor of Veterans Day, here are dads Red Wings, circa 1950:


----------



## dcycleman (Nov 12, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> In honor of Veterans Day, here are dads Red Wings, circa 1950:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dude, that should be in the redwing catalog!


----------



## Robocop (Nov 21, 2009)

I waited for my local shop to order new stock and finally got to try on a pair of the heavier Rocky Paraboots. Holy smoke they were horrible and were heavy as bricks. I believe I am so used to wearing the lighter stuff I am simply spoiled and had no idea just how heavy a real boot was.

The shop owner and I were looking around when I saw a pair of Converse duty boots. I made the comment of I had tried a pair of these a few years back and they were very comfortable however only lasted a few months. The owner said they had improved their stitching, and materials, and were a much better boot today.

At 110 dollars I did not wish to try another pair and said no thanks. The shop owner said if I would just try a new pair he would knock 40 dollars off the cost just to get me into a new pair. What a deal so I took them home and will try them out again. He did ask me to buy my future boots from him and I will gladly do so as he did me a great service today.

I still have my old torn up pair and compared them to the new versions. The new ones do have an extra row of stitching and what seems to be a more beefy lug pattern. For 70 dollars I can not complain so it looks like the Converse boots will be my new duty boots for a while.

Thanks for all the suggestions and we shall see if these can make it over 5 months. I chose the 8 inch side zip shown in the link below.

http://www.shoestoboot.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=2937&Category=403


----------



## ofire (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a pair of thorogood duty boots. They've lasted me 3 or so years now. The only bad things I can say about them is that the stitching is finally coming apart a little on the heel, the heel cup broke (but I don't tie them I have a zipper I leave unzipped) and the sole is finally wearing down to the point that I am thinking of getting them replaced. They polish easily and have a vibram sole that is replacable and the boot itself is completely repairable I belive. Not bad for $130? They are steel toe as well... 

If you don't need a steel toe I also have a pair of bates that have a vibram sole I really like. They are gortex lined and water PROOF. On an MVA I stood in a ditch filled with water up to near the top of the boot for 20 minutes and my socks were completely dry!


----------

